# 27,2 ms Inputlag bei TV ok zum zocken über PC?



## Joel-92 (20. Dezember 2015)

*27,2 ms Inputlag bei TV ok zum zocken über PC?*

Hallo, ich möchte mir den Samsung JU6450 TV zulegen und möchte diesen auch zum zocken nutzen. Hierfür möchte ich meinen PC am TV per HDMI anschließen. 
Laut Testberichten hat der TV einen Inputlag von 27,2 ms. Ist das schon zu hoch oder im grünen Bereich? Danke.


----------



## Venom89 (20. Dezember 2015)

*27,2 ms Inputlag bei TV ok zum zocken über PC?*

Wie viele Threads möchtest du denn noch eröffnen?

Nein der TV ist nicht zum zocken geeignet und ist dazu noch miserable was alles andere angeht. Samsung 4K-TV: Billig ist nicht gleich gut | heise online

Wenn es 4K sein soll dann solltest du schon mehr in die Hand nehmen. Bzw wenn nur der PC dran kommt evtl einen Monitor nehmen?


----------



## Joel-92 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 27,2 ms Inputlag bei TV ok zum zocken über PC?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Nein der TV ist nicht zum zocken geeignet und ist dazu noch miserable was alles andere angeht. Samsung 4K-TV: Billig ist nicht gleich gut | heise online
> 
> Wenn es 4K sein soll dann solltest du schon mehr in die Hand nehmen. Bzw wenn nur der PC dran kommt evtl einen Monitor nehmen?



Man liest halt überall was anderes. Laut Tests von Chip und anderen Zeitschriften liegt das Gerät bei  der Note 2,2. Also nicht schlecht. Nur der geringe Blickwinkel wird bemängelt und das die Lautstärke bei hoher Lautstärke dröhnt. Ist mit aber beides egal, da ich direkt davor sitze und die internen Lautsprecher eh nicht nutze. Das einzige wo ich eigentlich Bedenken habe ist der Inputlag mit 27,2 ms. Wenn man so vergleicht, dass ein PC-Monitor eine Reaktionszeit von 1-5 ms hat. 

Jetzt wäre auch ein großer Monitor ok, da ich noch zu Hause wohne. Ziehe ich hier aber aus bräuchte ich sowieso einen Fernseher. Einen Receiver könnte man an einen Monitor auch anschließen und diesen als TV nutzen aber leider haben die meisten nur einen HDMI-Anschluss, so gäbe es schon Probleme wenn noch ein BluRay-Player oder AV-Receiver dazukommt.


----------



## Venom89 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 27,2 ms Inputlag bei TV ok zum zocken über PC?*

In dieser Preisklasse würde ich definitiv keinen 4K tv kaufen. Wenn es ein spiele tauglicher sein soll dann würde ich mich auch eher bei Sony umsehen.

Nur ein Tipp. Würde lieber einen vernünftigen Monitor kaufen und einen vernünftigen TV


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 27,2 ms Inputlag bei TV ok zum zocken über PC?*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Man liest halt überall was anderes. Laut Tests von Chip und anderen Zeitschriften liegt das Gerät bei  der Note 2,2. Also nicht schlecht. Nur der geringe Blickwinkel wird bemängelt und das die Lautstärke bei hoher Lautstärke dröhnt. Ist mit aber beides egal, da ich direkt davor sitze und die internen Lautsprecher eh nicht nutze. Das einzige wo ich eigentlich Bedenken habe ist der Inputlag mit 27,2 ms. Wenn man so vergleicht, dass ein PC-Monitor eine Reaktionszeit von 1-5 ms hat.


 Inputlag ist NICHT die Reakionszeit. Das Lag beschreibt die Zeit, die vergeht, bis das Bild angezeigt wird, nachdem es die Grafikkarte verlassen hat. Die Reaktionszeit hingegen ist die Zeit, die ein Pixel braucht, um die Farbe zu ändern. Wenn die schlecht ist, dann kommt das Bild aber nicht verzögert,  sondern es "verwischt" leicht.

und ein Inputlag von 27,2ms kannst du Dir leicht klarmachen, indem du Dir vorstellst, dass du die Maus bewegst und es erst fast 0,3 später auf dem TV siehst. Für Filme ist das wurscht, weil der Film halt in seiner Gesamtheit um 0,3 verzögert kommt. Aber bei Dingen mit Interaktion wird es Dir vorkommen, als würde der PC "hängenbleiben". 

Wegen der Tests: es kann gut sein, dass der Samsung FÜR DEN PREIS als Einstieg in 4k ganz gut ist - das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass er ein guter 4k ist und schon gar nicht, dass er auch für Games geeignet sind.

Wieso überhaupt unbedingt 4k?


----------



## Joel-92 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 27,2 ms Inputlag bei TV ok zum zocken über PC?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Nur ein Tipp. Würde lieber einen vernünftigen Monitor kaufen und einen vernünftigen TV



Passt momentan vom Platz her nicht. PC-Monitor ist ja vorhanden aber zu langsam zu klein 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Inputlag ist NICHT die Reakionszeit. Das Lag beschreibt die Zeit, die vergeht, bis das Bild angezeigt wird, nachdem es die Grafikkarte verlassen hat. Die Reaktionszeit hingegen ist die Zeit, die ein Pixel braucht, um die Farbe zu ändern. Wenn die schlecht ist, dann kommt das Bild aber nicht verzögert,  sondern es "verwischt" leicht.



Ok, gut zu wissen. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> und ein Inputlag von 27,2ms kannst du Dir leicht klarmachen, indem du Dir vorstellst, dass du die Maus bewegst und es erst fast 0,3 später auf dem TV siehst. Für Filme ist das wurscht, weil der Film halt in seiner Gesamtheit um 0,3 verzögert kommt. Aber bei Dingen mit Interaktion wird es Dir vorkommen, als würde der PC "hängenbleiben".



Ja, das ist mir schon klar aber 27.2 ms sind ja 0,0272 sec, das hört sich doch nach verschwindend wenig an. Deshalb frage ich mich, ob man das überhaupt bemerken würde.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso überhaupt unbedingt 4k?



Weil man bei FullHD bei der Bildschirmgröße bei etwas näherer Entfernung schon die einzelnen Pixel sieht. Das mag bis 24" ok sein, aber danach wirds schon grobkörnig. Bei 27" finde ich es schon grenzwertig mit FullHD, also als PC-Monitor. Sitzt man 3 Meter vom 40" TV weg ist das auch ok, aber da ich ihn eben auch als PC-Monitor nutzen will und deshalb auch etwas näher davor sitzen werde, würde die geringe Auflösung mich schon stören. 

Der Iiyama ProLite X4071UHSU-B1 hört sich von den technischen Daten noch ganz gut an, allerdings findet man noch keine Berichte zum Gerät, da es erst seit kurzem auf dem Markt ist.
Den DP-Anschluss mit 60 Hz bei 4k finde ich da ganz gut, außerdem die 3 Jahre Garantie und 3 ms Reaktionszeit. Ansonsten ist noch ein USB 3.0-Hub integriert.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 27,2 ms Inputlag bei TV ok zum zocken über PC?*

Selbst die 0,02 können halt in Spielen stören. Auch manche Monitore haben 20-25ms Inputlag, die werden dann auch nicht als Spielemodelle empfohlen.


Und wegen der sichtbaren Pixel: wenn du nicht zu nah dransitzt, dann ist das kein Problem. Wie weit bist du denn weg? Bei 3-4m siehst du sicher bei nem 50 Zoll-LCD keine Pixel so, als würdest du nen 27er 40cm vor Deiner Nase haben ^^   und wenn du einen Monitor nehmen würdest, hast du auch noch WQHD als Auflösung - DAS packen solide Mittel/Oberklassekarten.


----------

